# لماذا اختار اليهود عقوبة الصلب تحديداً ؟



## أسامـة (30 أبريل 2011)

*السلام على من رد السلام ،،

احبائي واخواني المسيحيين في المنتدى اليوم نحن بصدد الحديث عن عقوبة الصلب في الكتاب المقدس.
رأى اليهود بأن السيد المسيح كان يجدف على الله ويدعي أنه ابن الله فجعل نفسه مساويا لله. فكان ردة فعل اليهود كالآتي طبقاً للكتاب المقدس :: 
متى 27*​ *22 قال لهم بيلاطس فماذا افعل بيسوع الذي يدعى المسيح.قال له الجميع ليصلب. 23 فقال الوالي واي شر عمل.فكانوا يزدادون صراخا قائلين ليصلب.*​ ​ *على أي اساس اختار اليهود هذه العقوبة تحديدا للسيد المسيح ؟ ! *​​ ​ *هذا السؤال بمثابة بداية نقاش حتى لا يظن البعض انه فقط سؤال لمجرد الإجابة لكن فقط أريد معرفة آراء الاخوة الكرام بالدلائل من الكتاب المقدس وتفاسير الكتاب المقدس.*​ *وشكرا*​ ​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أبريل 2011)

*تانى يا اخ اسامة ؟انت دايما كده ,طيب ماتجيب من الاخر 
يعنى هات الغرض من السؤال على طول 

ماعلينا ,عقوبة الصلب هى عقوبة اعدام رومانية مشهورة جدا فى العصر ده 
ولا ن اليهود كانوا تحت حكم الرومان فى الفترة ديه فهى ديه العقوبة الاشهر للاعدام لان الرومان هما اللى نفذوا فى المسيح حكم الصلب 
ده غير طبعا لكى يتم المكتوب عن المسيح فى النبوات عن صلبه وموته وقيامته 
*


----------



## أسامـة (30 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *تانى يا اخ اسامة ؟انت دايما كده ,طيب ماتجيب من الاخر
> يعنى هات الغرض من السؤال على طول
> 
> ماعلينا ,عقوبة الصلب هى عقوبة اعدام رومانية مشهورة جدا فى العصر ده
> ...





*اختي الكريمة نانسي 2
لو حضرتك هتكملي معايا الحوار انا تحت امر حضرتك بس رجاء لو حضرتك مش هتكملي الحوار اتركي المجال لشخص اخر يكمل معايا الموضوع بالكامل عشان كلنا نفيد ونستفيد
انا هفترض ان حضرتك هتكملي معايا الحوار للاخر .. 

** معنى كلامك أن اليهود عندما صرخوا مطالبين بصلب المسيح لم تكن عندهم مرجعية دينية لذلك ؟ ! بل فقط لأنها عادة وثنية رومانية لا اكثر ولا اقل ؟ ! *

*طيب جميل جدا نمشي مع بعض واحدة واحدة *​* 
** ما هو حكم من يجدف على الله ؟ وما هو حكم من يجدف على ابن الانسان ؟ وما هو يجدف على الروح القدس ؟ *
*إجابتك تعني انك سوف تكملين الحوار للنهاية اختي الفاضلة وأما غير ذلك فأتركي المجال لآخر وشكرا لكي على تعونك واعتذر للإطالة *
​ 
*ايضا اود التوضيح ان انتقالي لسؤال آخر لأن حضرتك جاوبتي من وجهة نظري غلطت والله اعلم بس هثبتلك بالدليل والبرهان *
​


----------



## bob (30 أبريل 2011)

*اخي اسامة يا ريت توضح الغلط في كلام اختي نانسي 
لكي نستفيد كلنا هنا من علمك الغزير 
لكن دخولك في سؤال تاني يعني انك مقتنع بالاجابة*
*و كنت عايز ازود حاجه صغيره ان الصلب كما قالت اختي نانسي تتميم ايضا للنبوات 
ثقبوا يدي و رجلي مز 16:22*


----------



## حنا السرياني (30 أبريل 2011)

أسامـة قال:


> *السلام على من رد السلام ،،*​
> 
> *احبائي واخواني المسيحيين في المنتدى اليوم نحن بصدد الحديث عن عقوبة الصلب في الكتاب المقدس.*
> *رأى اليهود بأن السيد المسيح كان يجدف على الله ويدعي أنه ابن الله فجعل نفسه مساويا لله. فكان ردة فعل اليهود كالآتي طبقاً للكتاب المقدس :: *
> ...


 لان النبوات قالت انه سوف يصلب 
سفر المزامير 22: 16
لأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَحَاطَتْ بِي كِلاَبٌ. جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي. ثَقَبُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ.
فكيف عرف داود ان المسيح سوف يصلب مع العلم ان الصلب لم يكن موجودا ايام داود 
سفر زكريا 12: 10
«وَأُفِيضُ عَلَى بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ وَعَلَى سُكَّانِ أُورُشَلِيمَ رُوحَ النِّعْمَةِ وَالتَّضَرُّعَاتِ، فَيَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيَّ، الَّذِي طَعَنُوهُ، وَيَنُوحُونَ عَلَيْهِ كَنَائِحٍ عَلَى وَحِيدٍ لَهُ، وَيَكُونُونَ فِي مَرَارَةٍ عَلَيْهِ كَمَنْ هُوَ فِي مَرَارَةٍ عَلَى بِكْرِهِ.
فهنا المتكلم هو يهوه و يقول انه عندما يروه مطعونا سوف يبكون لانهم رفضوه...اي يقصد مجيئه الثاني و ضهوره في السماء
هذه اجابتي المتواضعه


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أبريل 2011)

معذرة ، للكل ، اتركوني معه للنهاية ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أبريل 2011)

> *على أي اساس اختار اليهود هذه العقوبة تحديدا للسيد المسيح ؟ ! *​



لكي تعرف هذا عليك بالآتي :

1. اذهب لليهود في ذلك العصر 
2. سؤالهم عن السبب من وراء فعلتهم هذه فهم الفعلة ولسنا نحن
3. سماع إجابتهم وتصديقها ومن ثم :
4. تأتي وتخبرنا بها لكي نبدأ الحوار ..

للتوضيح : أي مخالفة لما قلته ستعرض موضوعك للإغلاق ..


معذرة ، للكل ، اتركوني معه للنهاية ..


----------



## أسامـة (30 أبريل 2011)

*


Molka Molkan قال:



			[FONT=&quot]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




Molka Molkan قال:



[FONT=&quot]لكي تعرف هذا عليك بالآتي[/FONT][FONT=&quot] :

1. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اذهب لليهود في ذلك العصر [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
2. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]سؤالهم عن السبب من وراء فعلتهم هذه فهم الفعلة ولسنا نحن[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
3. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]سماع إجابتهم وتصديقها ومن ثم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] :
4. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تأتي وتخبرنا بها لكي نبدأ الحوار[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ..[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]للتوضيح : أي مخالفة لما قلته ستعرض موضوعك للإغلاق[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ..[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


        [/FONT][FONT=&quot]معذرة ، للكل ، اتركوني معه للنهاية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ..[/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
السلام على من رد السلام

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اولاً استاذي الفاضل انت تفضلت بالآتي:

[/FONT]*​ *



[FONT=&quot]4. تأتي وتخبرنا بها لكي نبدأ الحوار ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]انت تقول أنه حوار .. فهل من آداب الحوار لغة التهديد والوعيد ؟ !

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا اعتقد أن من حقك أن تستخدم لغة التهديد والوعيد كونك مشرف تقوم على تنظيم هذا المنتدى وأنت مؤتمن على هذا المنتدى وعليه يجب ان تحترم من هو يتحدث باحترام وادب وان تهدد وتتوعد أو تحجب فقط لمن يسيء استخدام هذا المنتدى بعدم الالتزام بقوانين المنتدى او يتعد آداب الحوار أو يهين عقيدة المسيحية أو السيد المسيح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ولله الحمد انا اتحدث بكل ادب واحترام ولم ولن بإذن الله اتجرأ على التعدي على العقيدة المسيحية أو السيد المسيح بالطبع وعليه فما اتوقعه منك هو الاحترام المتبادل في الحوار. وشكرا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أما اجابة السؤال فهي لا تحتاج كل ما تفضلت به فهي بغايه البساطة ..


[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أن اليهود اعتقدوا بأن المسيح يجدف على الله ويتقوّل أنه ابن الله وجعل من نفسه مساوياً لله معادلاً لله وأن عقيدة سيدنا موسى التي نص عليها التوراه ويدين بها اليهود أن الله ليس صورة لانسان أو أي دبيب على الارض كما جاء في سفر تثنية الاصحاح الرابع ::

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]«فَاحْتَفِظُوا جِدًّا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ. فَإِنَّكُمْ لَمْ تَرَوْا صُورَةً مَّا يَوْمَ كَلَّمَكُمُ الرَّبُّ فِي حُورِيبَ مِنْ وَسَطِ النَّارِ. 16لِئَلاَّ تَفْسُدُوا وَتَعْمَلُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ تِمْثَالاً مَنْحُوتًا، صُورَةَ مِثَال مَّا، شِبْهَ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَى، 17شِبْهَ بَهِيمَةٍ مَّا مِمَّا عَلَى الأَرْضِ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وعليه اعتبروه يجدف على الله لأنه ما هو إلا بشر انسان وابن انسان وعقوبة التجديف على الله هي الرجم حتى الموت .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
سفر الأولين 24    16 [FONT=&quot]ومن جدف على اسم الرب فانه يقتل.يرجمه كل الجماعة رجما.الغريب كالوطني عندما يجدف على الاسم يقتل[/FONT].[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
1 مل 21: 13        وأتى رجلان من بني بليعال وجلسا تجاهه وشهد رجلا بليعال على نابوت امام الشعب قائلين قد جدف نابوت على الله وعلى الملك.فاخرجوه خارج المدينة ورجموه بحجارة فمات.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]

============================ 


[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تثنية 21 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]22واذا كان على انسان خطية حقها الموت فقتل وعلقته علىخشبة23فلا تبت جثته على الخشبة بل تدفنه فيذلك اليوم.لان المعلّق ملعون من الله.فلا تنجس ارضك التي يعطيك الرب الهك نصيبا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
جاء في تفسير القمص انطونيوس فكري الآتي :

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]21 :: كان الرومان يحكمون على بعض المجرمين بالموت صلباً. أما اليهود فكانوا يرجمون المذنب ثم يعلقونه على صليب تشهيراً به ولكى يراه الكثيرون فيعتبروا.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]22 :: [FONT=&quot]المعلق ملعون = هو معلق بين السماء والأرض فهو مرفوض من كليهما. فلا تنجس أرضك = إذاً كان يجب دفن المصلوب حتى لا تتنجس الأرض.[/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ايضاً اضيف جاء الآتي في تفسير تادروس يعقوب ::[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]العقوبة بالإعدام مع ترك الجسد معلَّقًا على خشبة أو على شجرة أو على الصليب إلى فترة ما كان يُقصد بها الكشف عن خطورة الجريمة وبشاعتها. على ما أظن أن الشريعة قد سمحت لجثمان المجرم أن يعلَّق على الشجرة لا للتشهير به، وإنَّما ليكون عبرة لغيره، فلا يُسمع بل يُرى منظر المجرم المعلَّق على خشبة فيخاف الكل. ومع هذا فإن الشريعة تؤكِّد تقديرها للأجساد، فلم تسمح أن يُترك جسد المجرم المعلَّق على خشبة إلى ما بعد الغروب، بل يلزم دفنه.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
يتضح من السابق ما يلي : [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
1-  لم يكتف اليهود بالرجم في اكثر من موقف وضرب المسيح على رأسه بالعصي والاستهزاء به ووضع اكليل الشوك على رأسه واسقوه خلاً بل اردوا أن يجعلوا السيد المسيح ""حاشاه"" عبرة لمن لا يعتبر ويجدف على الله.[/FONT]*​ 

*[FONT=&quot]2- اراد اليهود ان يكون السيد المسيح ((وحاشاه)) المعلق على الخشبة ملعونا من الرب وهي اقصى اقصى عقوبة يمكن أن تأتي في اليهودية التعليق على الخشبة.[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot] 
سؤالي لك الآن .. هل أخطأ اليهود برجم وصلب السيد المسيح "حاشاه" طبقاً لما جاء في عقيدتهم فقد جدف على الله وقال انه معادلا لله وصورة الله ونقض العهد وعليه نال ما قد اقره الله تشريعا في التوراه من رجم وصلب ولعنة ؟ ! 
[/FONT]*​ *

ارجو أن اجد منك سعة الصدر في الرد وعدم التهجم على شخصي وشكرا..*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أبريل 2011)

> *[FONT=&quot]انت تقول أنه حوار .. فهل من آداب الحوار لغة التهديد والوعيد ؟ !*


لا ، لم اقل انه حوار ، راجع جيداً :



> * [FONT=&quot]4. تأتي وتخبرنا بها لكي نبدأ الحوار .. [/FONT]*


وطالما سوف نبدأ الحوار ، إذن ما نحن فيه الآن ليس حواراً ،،

واما عن الجواب ، فلست اهددك بل ارشدك إلى سبب قد تتساءل عنه عندما يغلق الموضوع ولا تجد من يجيبك فقلت لك قبل أن تسأل لكي تكون على بينة...



> *[FONT=&quot]كونك مشرف تقوم على تنظيم هذا المنتدى [/FONT]*


لست مشرفاً ..



> *[FONT=&quot] وعليه يجب ان تحترم من هو يتحدث باحترام وادب[/FONT]*


الإحترام والأدب ليسا عندي مجرد عدم التلفظ بألفاظ غير محموده فقط ، بل ممكن ان يكون لي ، تضيع الوقت ، قلة أدب


هذه واحدة ، ثانيا ،، من قال انني لم احترمك في هذا ؟
عندما تقرأ اي قانون فهو عهد للإحترام ، فانا اريك إياه لكي تتمعن فيه



> *[FONT=&quot] أما اجابة السؤال فهي لا تحتاج كل ما تفضلت به فهي بغايه البساطة ..[/FONT]*


من هنا نستنتج :

1. أنك عرفت إجابة سؤالك ( سؤاء كانت معرفتك صحيحة أم لا )
2. أنك تعرف الإجابة قبل أن تسأل ، وتسأل لتضيع وقت الأعضاء

وعليه فالإستمرار هو " قلة أدب "



> *[FONT=&quot]أن  اليهود اعتقدوا بأن المسيح يجدف على الله ويتقوّل أنه ابن الله وجعل من  نفسه مساوياً لله معادلاً لله وأن عقيدة سيدنا موسى التي نص عليها التوراه  ويدين بها اليهود أن الله ليس صورة لانسان أو أي دبيب على الارض كما جاء في  سفر تثنية الاصحاح الرابع ::
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]«فَاحْتَفِظُوا  جِدًّا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ. فَإِنَّكُمْ لَمْ تَرَوْا صُورَةً مَّا يَوْمَ  كَلَّمَكُمُ الرَّبُّ فِي حُورِيبَ مِنْ وَسَطِ النَّارِ. 16لِئَلاَّ  تَفْسُدُوا وَتَعْمَلُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ تِمْثَالاً مَنْحُوتًا، صُورَةَ  مِثَال مَّا، شِبْهَ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَى، 17شِبْهَ بَهِيمَةٍ مَّا مِمَّا  عَلَى الأَرْضِ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> وعليه اعتبروه يجدف على الله لأنه ما هو إلا بشر انسان وابن انسان وعقوبة التجديف على الله هي الرجم حتى الموت .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


1. إجابة خاطئة كالعادة
2. لم تطلعنا الى الآن من اليهود على سبب " الصلب " تحديداً ..
3. استشهادك خاطيء تماماً ولول كنت قرأت الكتاب المقدس ولو لمرة واحدة لما سألت مثل هذا السؤال ،،،



طيب تعالى أديك انا سؤال ونشوف هاتعرف تجاوبه ولا لأ

ليه هنا اليهود لم يأخذوه هم ويُميتوه ؟



> *[FONT=&quot]لم يكتف اليهود بالرجم في اكثر من موقف وضرب المسيح على رأسه بالعصي والاستهزاء به ووضع اكليل الشوك على رأسه واسقوه خلاً [/FONT]*


اليهود لم يفعلوا هذه الأشياء من الأساس لكي يستكفوا بها أو لا ..




> *[FONT=&quot]اردوا أن يجعلوا السيد المسيح ""حاشاه"" عبرة لمن لا يعتبر ويجدف على الله.[/FONT]*


خطأ..



> *[FONT=&quot]2- اراد اليهود ان يكون  السيد المسيح ((وحاشاه)) المعلق على الخشبة ملعونا من الرب وهي اقصى اقصى  عقوبة يمكن أن تأتي في اليهودية التعليق على الخشبة.[/FONT]*


كالعادة ، خطأ ، وفي أكثر من وجه ..



> *[FONT=&quot] سؤالي لك الآن .. هل أخطأ اليهود برجم وصلب السيد المسيح "حاشاه"  طبقاً لما جاء في عقيدتهم فقد جدف على الله وقال انه معادلا لله وصورة  الله ونقض العهد وعليه نال ما قد اقره الله تشريعا في التوراه من رجم وصلب  ولعنة ؟ ! [/FONT]*


أولا : لم يرجم المسيح فلا اعرف من اين اتيت بهذا الرجم !
ثانيا : طبقاً لما جاء في عقيدتهم فالمسيح لم يخطيء .. ( مناقشة هذه النقطة كبيرة وستخرجنا عن الموضوع )
ثالثاً : تجاوزاً عن كل خطأ في الجملة المقتبسة ، الإجابة : نعم ..



[/FONT]


----------



## تيمو (30 أبريل 2011)

*عزيزي أسامة*

*انتبه جيداً لما قاله الرؤساء لبيلاطس يوماً طلب منهم أن يحاكموه بحسب شريعتهم: قالوا: *

*لا يحق لنا أن نقتل أحد*

*شكرا*


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أبريل 2011)

اذكرك بما قلته سابقا ، لكي نبدأ الحوار ،،




> *على أي اساس اختار اليهود هذه العقوبة تحديدا للسيد المسيح ؟ ! *​


لكي تعرف هذا عليك بالآتي :

1. اذهب لليهود في ذلك العصر 
2. سؤالهم عن السبب من وراء فعلتهم هذه فهم الفعلة ولسنا نحن
3. سماع إجابتهم وتصديقها ومن ثم :
4. تأتي وتخبرنا بها لكي نبدأ الحوار ..

للتوضيح : أي مخالفة لما قلته ستعرض موضوعك للإغلاق ..


معذرة ، للكل ، اتركوني معه للنهاية ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أبريل 2011)

ميتو : مخصوم منك 15 عاماً ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أبريل 2011)

عايز افكرك بحاجة يا اسامة ، القسم ليس للحوار ، بل لطرح الشبهات ..


----------



## تيمو (30 أبريل 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ميتو : مخصوم منك 15 عاماً ..


 
طيب فش عفو عام أو حتى خاص؟

أو حتى سماح بسبب أن المعني حسن السيرة والسلوك 

آسف اقتحمت بس ما قرأت الإعلان غير بعد الخصم


----------



## esambraveheart (30 أبريل 2011)

أسامـة قال:


>





أسامـة قال:


> *سؤالي لك الآن .. هل أخطأ اليهود برجم وصلب السيد المسيح "حاشاه" طبقاً لما جاء في عقيدتهم فقد جدف على الله وقال انه معادلا لله وصورة الله ونقض العهد وعليه نال ما قد اقره الله تشريعا في التوراه من رجم وصلب ولعنة ؟ ! *
> 
> 
> ​



*بعد اذن الاخ مولكا ..اضع رداعلي سؤال "ضيفنا" المسلم..*
*اولا :*
*مغالطة كبرى و خلط متعمد ان تقحم عملية الرجم هنا في العقوبة التي قرر اليهود توقيعها علي السيد المسيح لظنهم انه يجدف...لانهم لم يرجموه..بل صلبوه .*
*ثانيا :*
*اخطاء اليهود ..هذا ما لاشك فيه ابدا و اليك الاسباب :*
*صحيح ان عقوبة التجديف منصوص عليها كتابيا في ناموس اليهود ( التوراة) و الخطاء هنا ليس في التوراة..لكن يجب علي من يطبق العقوبة ان يطبق العقوبة المقررة كتابيا بلا زيادة و لا نقصان و لا تحوير و ان يتحرى الدقة حتي لا يظلم بريئا ..و هنا كان خطاء اليهود*
*21 **فاجاب الوالي وقال لهم من من الاثنين تريدون ان اطلق لكم.فقالوا باراباس.*
*22 **قال لهم بيلاطس فماذا افعل بيسوع الذي يدعى المسيح.قال له الجميع ليصلب.*
*23 **فقال الوالي وايّ شر عمل.فكانوا يزدادون صراخا قائلين... ليصلب.*
*24 **فلما رأى بيلاطس انه لا ينفع شيئا بل بالحري يحدث شغب اخذ ماء وغسل يديه قدام الجمع قائلا اني بريء من دم هذا البار.ابصروا انتم.*
*25 **فاجاب جميع الشعب وقالوا دمه علينا وعلى اولادنا.*

*13 **فدعا بيلاطس رؤساء الكهنة والعظماء والشعب*
*14 **وقال لهم.قد قدمتم اليّ هذا الانسان كمن يفسد الشعب.وها انا قد فحصت قدامكم ولم اجد في هذا الانسان علّة مما تشتكون به عليه.*
*15 **ولا هيرودس ايضا.لاني ارسلتكم اليه.وها لا شيء يستحق الموت صنع منه.*


*20 **فناداهم ايضا بيلاطس وهو يريد ان يطلق يسوع.*
*21 **فصرخوا قائلين اصلبه اصلبه.*
*22 **فقال لهم ثالثة فاي شر عمل هذا.اني لم اجد فيه علّة للموت.فانا أؤدبه واطلقه.*


* ..ولانهم خطاة غارقين في اثامهم فقد تصرفوا كالعميان مدفوعين - تحت تاثير كبار شيوخهم و كتبتهم و كهنتهم - بكراهية غير مبررة لشخص المسيح (  لان طهارته كانت تفضح رجسهم و ريائهم و خروجهم عن وصايا الناموس) ..و بدلا من ان يطبقوا عقوبة الرجم علي من يعتقدون انه يجدف سمحوا لضعف نفوسهم ان يحكمهم فخالفوا ناموسهم بانفسهم ليرضوا شرور انفسهم و عندما سالهم الوالي الروماني عما "يريدون"  عمله للمسيح  " اختاروا له عقوبة الصلب التي يعاقب بها اللصوص و الاثمة و القتلة بدلا من الرجم بالمخالفة للناموس"*
*قال لهم بيلاطس فماذا افعل بيسوع الذي يدعى المسيح.قال له الجميع ليصلب.*
*23 فقال الوالي وايّ شر عمل.فكانوا يزدادون صراخا قائلين ليصلب.*​*
** ..فالمجدف لا يصلب كاللصوص بل يرجم طبقا لناموس موسي... و لكنهم  - و هم في غمرة تعمدهم توقيع اقصي اهانة لشخص المسيح عند معاقبته -  كانوا مدفوعين بشرور انفسهم و لكن كل هذا كان لكي تتم كل نبؤات العهد القديم عن المسيح :*
*فاجابهم بيلاطس قائلا أتريدون ان اطلق لكم ملك اليهود.*
*10 **لانه عرف ان رؤساء الكهنة كانوا قد اسلموه حسدا*
*11 **فهيج رؤساء الكهنة الجمع لكي يطلق لهم بالحري باراباس.*
*12 **فاجاب بيلاطس ايضا وقال لهم فماذا تريدون ان افعل بالذي تدعونه ملك اليهود.*
*13 **فصرخوا ايضا اصلبه.*
*14 **فقال لهم بيلاطس واي شر عمل.فازدادوا جدا صراخا اصلبه*





*و بالرغم من خطاءهم الفادح فقد سامحهم المسيح علي صليبه و طلب لهم الغفران...*
*33 **ولما مضوا به الى الموضع الذي يدعى جمجمة صلبوه هناك مع المذنبين واحدا عن يمينه والآخر عن يساره.*
*34 **فقال يسوع يا ابتاه اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون.واذ اقتسموا ثيابه اقترعوا عليها*

* لانهم لم يكونوا سوى ادوات استخدمتها يد الله ابيه لاتمام كل كلمة نطق بها بلسان انبيائه :*
*55 **في تلك الساعة قال يسوع للجموع كأنه على لص خرجتم بسيوف وعصي لتاخذوني.كل يوم كنت اجلس معكم اعلّم في الهيكل ولم تمسكوني.*
*56 **واما هذا كله فقد كان لكي تكمل كتب الانبياء.حينئذ تركه التلاميذ كلهم وهربوا*


*مت 27:35 ولما صلبوه** اقتسموا ثيابه مقترعين عليها.لكي يتم ما قيل بالنبي اقتسموا ثيابي بينهم وعلى لباسي القوا قرعة.*


*27 **وصلبوا معه لصين واحدا عن يمينه وآخر عن يساره.*
*28 **فتم الكتاب القائل واحصي مع اثمة*

*واخذ الاثني عشر وقال لهم ها نحن صاعدون الى اورشليم وسيتم كل ما هو مكتوب بالانبياء عن ابن الانسان.*
*32 **لانه يسلم الى الامم ويستهزأ به ويشتم ويتفل عليه*
*33 **ويجلدونه ويقتلونه وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم*


*37 **لاني اقول لكم انه ينبغي ان يتم فيّ ايضا هذا المكتوب وأحصي مع اثمة.لان ما هو من جهتي له انقضاء.*

​


----------



## My Rock (30 أبريل 2011)

لم يختار اليهود طريقة الصلب كنوع من التفضيل عن طريقة آخرى، بل الصلب كان عقاب معروف عنها في عصر الرومان. 
من يرجع للتاريخ و يدقق في ذلك، يجد ان الصلب كان منتشر في ذلك الوقت.
هذا من جهة، و من جهة آخرى تخطيط الله و إختياره للزمان و المكان بحسب مشيئته و حكمته و معرفته المسبقة للأمور.

هذا ردنا على سؤالك. فوضح لنا ما تريده اكثر من ذلك و الا سينتهي حوارنا معك.


----------



## أسامـة (1 مايو 2011)

> لم يختار اليهود طريقة الصلب كنوع من التفضيل عن طريقة آخرى، بل الصلب كان عقاب معروف عنها في عصر الرومان.​ من يرجع للتاريخ و يدقق في ذلك، يجد ان الصلب كان منتشر في ذلك الوقت.​ هذا من جهة، و من جهة آخرى تخطيط الله و إختياره للزمان و المكان بحسب مشيئته و حكمته و معرفته المسبقة للأمور.​ هذا ردنا على سؤالك. فوضح لنا ما تريده اكثر من ذلك و الا سينتهي حوارنا معك.​




*الاخ الكريم روك*​ *مرة أخرى لغة التهديد والوعيد ؟ !! ما معنى أنك ستنهي الحوار .. هل انا اتحدث بدون دليل مثلا او اجادل جدالا عقيما ؟** !*​ *سألت سؤال .. ومن ثم أحد الاخوة لم **يرد وقال لي بالحرف الواحد "اذهب إلى اليهود في ذلك العصر واسئلهم" (كلام استهزاء بمعنى اصح) .. وعليه قمت بالتوضيح بالحجة والدليل من نصوص الكتاب المقدس بل وتفاسير القمص انطونيوس فكري والقمص تادرس يعقوب*​ *لم اتحدث من تلقاء نفسي ؟ لم افسر الكتاب المقدس تبعاً لأهواء أو ما شابه بل التزمت التزاما تاما بما يمليه عليهم قساوستكم وكتابكم المقدس.*​



esambraveheart قال:


> *بعد اذن الاخ مولكا ..اضع رداعلي سؤال "ضيفنا" المسلم**..* *اولا** :*​ *مغالطة كبرى و خلط متعمد ان تقحم عملية الرجم هنا في العقوبة التي قرر اليهود توقيعها علي السيد المسيح لظنهم انه يجدف...لانهم لم يرجموه..بل صلبوه** .*​





*بل رجموه وبسبب التجديف على الله وأنه جعل من نفسه إلها (مرجع رقم1) وأن اليهود كانوا منتظرين نبياً وملكاً وليس نبياً فقط يأتي على جحش بل ملكا ونبياً يخلصهم من تعنت وظلم الرومان عليهم .. فلما رأوه يجدف على الله ويدعي الاولوهية رجموه وصلبوه لأن اليهود اعلم بدينهم وبكتابهم ويعلمون علم اليقين بأن الله لا يمكن أن يأتي في صورة أي شيء (انظر مرجع رقم2) وليس بشبيه لأي شيء (مرجع رقم 3) وليس مساويا لأي شيء (مرجع رقم 4) بل ولا مثيل له (مرجع رقم 5) وأن الله ليس بإنسان وقد أتت نصا من الكتاب المقدس(مرجع رقم 6).*​ *
فهذا ما أقره الله وهذا ما يتضمنه كلام الله وحياً على موسى وكل الانبياء من قبل أضف إلى ذلك بأن الله لا يتغير (مرجع رقم7) فكيف الله يتغير بل ويغير كلامه وعهده الذي حفظه مع اليهود (مرجع رقم 8)  أوليس الله هو إله عادل كل سبه عدل (مرجع رقم 9)  أوليس الله عليم وبه توزن الأمور (مرجع رقم 10) أوليس الله هو الأمين حافظ العهد (مرجع رقم 11) ؟ !!!


*​ *بأي حق وبأي كتاب وبأي دليل ينكث الله عهده ويغير كلامه ؟ !! *​ *أنبئوني بعلم إن كنتم صادقين

*​ *ـــ مرجع 1 ـــ*​ *يوحنا 8*​ *57فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ:«لَيْسَ لَكَ خَمْسُونَ سَنَةً بَعْدُ، أَفَرَأَيْتَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ؟» 58قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ». 59فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ.*​ *يوحنا 10*​ *31فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضًا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. 32أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي. بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَل مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟» 33أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ قَائِلِينَ:«لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَل حَسَنٍ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ، فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلهًا»*​ *ــــ مرجع 2 ـــ*​ *تثنية 4*​ *16لِئَلاَّ تَفْسُدُوا وَتَعْمَلُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ تِمْثَالاً مَنْحُوتًا، صُورَةَ مِثَال مَّا، شِبْهَ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَى، 17شِبْهَ بَهِيمَةٍ مَّا مِمَّا عَلَى الأَرْضِ... ، 18شِبْهَ دَبِيبٍ مَّا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، شِبْهَ سَمَكٍ مَّا مِمَّا فِي الْمَاءِ مِنْ تَحْتِ الأَرْضِ*​ *ــــ مرجع 3 ـــ*​ *اشعياء 46*​ *5 بمن تشبهونني وتسوونني وتمثلونني لنتشابه*​ *اشعياء 40*​ *18 فبمن تشبهون الله واي شبه تعادلون به**.*​ *ــــ مرجع 4 ـــ*​ *اشعياء 40*​ *25 فبمن تشبهونني فاساويه يقول القدوس**.*​ *ـــ مرجع رقم 5 ـــ*​ *ارميا 10*​ *6لاَ مِثْلَ لَكَ يَا رَبُّ! عَظِيمٌ أَنْتَ*​ *اشعياء 46*​ *9 اذكروا الاوليات منذ القديم لاني انا الله وليس اخر.الاله وليس مثلي.*​ *ـــ مرجع رقم 6 ـــ*​ *ايوب 9*​ *.32 لانه ليس هو انسانا مثلي فاجاوبه فناتي جميعا الى المحاكمة**.*​ *ـــ مرجع رقم 7 ـــ*​ *ملاخي 3*​ *6لأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ لاَ أَتَغَيَّرُ*​ *ـــ مرجع رقم 8 ـــ*​ *تثنية 4*​ *13وَأَخْبَرَكُمْ بِعَهْدِهِ الَّذِي أَمَرَكُمْ أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا بِهِ، الْكَلِمَاتِ الْعَشَرِ، وَكَتَبَهُ عَلَى لَوْحَيْ حَجَرٍ. 14وَإِيَّايَ أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ فِي ذلِكَ الْوَقْتِ أَنْ أُعَلِّمَكُمْ فَرَائِضَ وَأَحْكَامًا لِكَيْ تَعْمَلُوهَا فِي الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أَنْتُمْ عَابِرُونَ إِلَيْهَا لِتَمْتَلِكُوهَا. 15«فَاحْتَفِظُوا جِدًّا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ. فَإِنَّكُمْ لَمْ تَرَوْا صُورَةً مَّا يَوْمَ كَلَّمَكُمُ الرَّبُّ فِي حُورِيبَ مِنْ وَسَطِ النَّارِ. 16لِئَلاَّ تَفْسُدُوا وَتَعْمَلُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ تِمْثَالاً مَنْحُوتًا، صُورَةَ مِثَال مَّا، شِبْهَ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَى،*​ *ـــ مرجع رقم 9 ـــ*​ *تثنية 32*​ *إِنَّ جَمِيعَ سُبُلِهِ عَدْلٌ. إِلهُ أَمَانَةٍ لاَ جَوْرَ فِيهِ. صِدِّيقٌ وَعَادِلٌ هُوَ*​ *ارميا 11*​ *20فَيَا رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ، الْقَاضِيَ الْعَدْلَ*​ *ـــ مرجع رقم 10 ـــ*​ *صموئيل الاول 2*​ *3 لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهٌ عَلِيمٌ، وَبِهِ تُوزَنُ الأَعْمَالُ*​ *ـــ مرجع رقم 11 ـــ*​ *تثية 7: 9            *​ *فاعلم ان الرب الهك هو الله الاله الامين الحافظ العهد والاحسان للذين يحبونه ويحفظون وصاياه الى الف جيل*​ *

إذن اليهود لم يخطئوا ولم يذنبوا بصلب المسيح لأنه جدف على الله طبقا لعقيدتهم وقد فعلوا ما أملاه الله عليهم وأقره في شريعة موسى وقد اوضحت سالفاً بالدليل والحجة والبرهان والنصوص التوراتية أنهم قد فعلوا ما تمليه عليهم عقيدتهم لأن السيد المسيح قد قال تجديفاً بأنه ابن الله وجعل نفسه معادلاً لله وهو ما يمثل صورة انسان وابن انسان.



*​


esambraveheart قال:


> ثانيا :​ اخطاء اليهود ..هذا ما لاشك فيه ابدا و اليك الاسباب :​ صحيح ان عقوبة التجديف منصوص عليها كتابيا في ناموس اليهود ( التوراة) و الخطاء هنا ليس في التوراة..لكن يجب علي من يطبق العقوبة ان يطبق العقوبة المقررة كتابيا بلا زيادة و لا نقصان و لا تحوير و ان يتحرى الدقة حتي لا يظلم بريئا ..و هنا كان خطاء اليهود​


*

تم الرجم كما اوضحت وفي اكثر من موضع .. وعليه قد طالبوا بصلبه، وأما قولك بأنهم لماذا لم يصلبوه هم فقد كان اليهود في حكم الرومان والدولة هي من تطبق احكام القتل ولذلك قاله دمه علينا وعلى أبناءنا فليصلب.

*​


esambraveheart قال:


> ..ولانهم خطاة غارقين في اثامهم فقد تصرفوا كالعميان مدفوعين - تحت تاثير كبار شيوخهم و كتبتهم و كهنتهم - بكراهية غير مبررة لشخص المسيح ( لان طهارته كانت تفضح رجسهم و ريائهم و خروجهم عن وصايا الناموس) ..و بدلا من ان يطبقوا عقوبة الرجم علي من يعتقدون انه يجدف سمحوا لضعف نفوسهم ان يحكمهم فخالفوا ناموسهم بانفسهم ليرضوا شرور انفسهم و عندما سالهم الوالي الروماني عما "يريدون" عمله للمسيح " اختاروا له عقوبة الصلب التي يعاقب بها اللصوص و الاثمة و القتلة بدلا من الرجم بالمخالفة للناموس"​


*

ثواني عشان حضرتك واضح انك يعني بتكلم كلام غريب جدا .. اول حاجه انت قولت التالي ::

*​


esambraveheart قال:


> ..ولانهم خطاة غارقين في اثامهم فقد تصرفوا كالعميان مدفوعين - تحت تاثير كبار شيوخهم و كتبتهم و كهنتهم - بكراهية غير مبررة لشخص المسيح"​


*

هوه مين بضبط الي غلطان ؟ اليهود ولا السيد المسيح .. هما غارقين في اثامهم .. عرفناها .. طيب والسيد المسيح مهو بيجدف على الله وبيجعل نفسه مساويا ومعادلا لله ؟ !!! يبقى مين الي فعلاً غلطان ويستوجب القتل والصلب واللعن اليهود ولا السيد المسيح ؟ !

*​ *ثم تفضلت بالآتي

*​


esambraveheart قال:


> و بدلا من ان يطبقوا عقوبة الرجم علي من يعتقدون انه يجدف سمحوا لضعف نفوسهم ان يحكمهم فخالفوا ناموسهم بانفسهم ليرضوا شرور انفسهم و عندما سالهم الوالي الروماني عما "يريدون" عمله للمسيح " اختاروا له عقوبة الصلب التي يعاقب بها اللصوص و الاثمة و القتلة بدلا من الرجم بالمخالفة للناموس"​


*

يعني حضرتك هنا توافق أن المسيح أخطأ واليهود على صواب .. فقط سيادتك معترض أنهم صلبوا المسيح ولكن لم يرجموه .. وعليه فقد اوضحت لك سابقا أنهم رجموه وفي مواقف ومواضع كثيرة من الكتاب المقدس .. كما أن الصلب *​ *ايضاً عقوبة اقرها الكتاب المقدس ايضاً كما اوضحت في المداخلة السابقة (راجع المداخلة رقم 5 في نفس الموضوع)


*​


esambraveheart قال:


> قال لهم بيلاطس فماذا افعل بيسوع الذي يدعى المسيح.قال له الجميع ليصلب.​ 23 فقال الوالي وايّ شر عمل.فكانوا يزدادون صراخا قائلين ليصلب.​ ..فالمجدف لا يصلب كاللصوص بل يرجم طبقا لناموس موسي... ​


*

اخي الكريم .. اين دليلك على ان اللص يرجم في الكتاب المقدس ؟ !! لا يوجد نص يقول ذلك ارجو ان تعطيني الدليل على ما تقول !!!!*​ *أما الصلب تحديدا فقد اوضحت سابقاً وقمت بنقل تفاسير معتمدة للكتاب المقدس وأقررت هذه التفاسير بأن أي شخص كانت عقوبته الموت ورأى القوم أنه يجب أن يكون عبرة لمن لا يعتبر وملعونا نظرا لجسامة خطئه يعلق كما اقرت الشريعة .. والمعلق ملعون ولا تمكث جثته اكثر من يوم ـــ وهل هناك جريمة أكثر من التجديف على الله وادعاء الألوهية ؟ !


*​


esambraveheart قال:


> و لكنهم - و هم في غمرة تعمدهم توقيع اقصي اهانة لشخص المسيح عند معاقبته - كانوا مدفوعين بشرور انفسهم و لكن كل هذا كان لكي تتم كل نبؤات العهد القديم عن المسيح :​ فاجابهم بيلاطس قائلا أتريدون ان اطلق لكم ملك اليهود.​ 10 لانه عرف ان رؤساء الكهنة كانوا قد اسلموه حسدا​ 11 فهيج رؤساء الكهنة الجمع لكي يطلق لهم بالحري باراباس.​ 12 فاجاب بيلاطس ايضا وقال لهم فماذا تريدون ان افعل بالذي تدعونه ملك اليهود.​ 13 فصرخوا ايضا اصلبه.​ 14 فقال لهم بيلاطس واي شر عمل.فازدادوا جدا صراخا اصلبه​


*

وإن كانت هذه النبوءات صحيحة كما حد زعمك .. هل نأخذ بنبوءات تحتمل الصحة والخطأ ونترك عهد الله الذي قد عهده مع موسى وشعبه أن لا يعبدوا إلا الله مخلصين ولا يشركوا بربنا احدا ولا يتخذ بعضنا بعضا اربابا من دون الله ؟ !!!


*​


esambraveheart قال:


> *و بالرغم من خطاءهم الفادح فقد سامحهم المسيح علي صليبه و طلب لهم الغفران**...*​ *33 ولما مضوا به الى الموضع الذي يدعى جمجمة صلبوه هناك مع المذنبين واحدا عن يمينه والآخر عن يساره**.*​ *34 فقال يسوعيا ابتاه اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون.واذ اقتسموا ثيابه اقترعوا عليها*​




*سامحهم وكأنه لم يخطأ ولم يجدف على الله "حاشاه" بالطبع *​ *أخي العزيز إن كان السيد المسيح قال انه ابن الله وأنه مساويا ومعادلا لله فقد اخطأ بنص التشريع التوراتي وقد اثبت ذلك أما كل ما تفضلت به من نبوءات فهي لا يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال أن تغير كلام الله وعهد الله الذي قطعه مع موسى وشعبة إلى الابد وهي أن يحفظوا عهد الله ويعبدوه وحده ولا يتخذوا تماثيل ولا صورة لأي كائن كان بشرا او حيوانا او طيرا او حتى النجوم والسماء ... الخ.*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 مايو 2011)

الصديق اسامة له اهداف اخرى فهو دائما يشكك


----------



## تيمو (1 مايو 2011)

وأنا أيضاً أتمنى من العزيز ماي روك أن لا يُغلق الموضوع حتى ولو حاد عن خط السؤال والجواب ، لأن في كثير من الأحيان الإستفادة تكون بالحوار لا فقط بسؤال وجواب ...

ولكن لي تعليق بسيط على هذه الجزئيئة بالذات ، وهي مراجعم التي تقول أنهم رجموه.




> *بل رجموه وبسبب التجديف على الله وأنه جعل من نفسه إلها (مرجع رقم1) وأن اليهود كانوا منتظرين نبياً وملكاً وليس نبياً فقط يأتي على جحش بل ملكا ونبياً يخلصهم من تعنت وظلم الرومان عليهم .. فلما رأوه يجدف على الله ويدعي الاولوهية رجموه  *




بالنسبة لمرجع رقم 1: أرجو أن تتابع النص في يوحنا 8: 59 لأنك اقتبست جزء وأغفلت الآخر ، بمعنى أنتَ أغفلتَ الجزء الأهم والذي يؤكد أنهم لم يرجموه لأنه اختفى وخرج من الهيكل.

يوحنا 8: 59 "فرفعوا حجارةً لرجموه أما يشوع فاختفى وخرج من الهيكل مجتازاً في وسطهم ومضى هكذا.

أما في يوحنا 10: 31 ، لو تابعت الحديث للآخر ستتكتشف أنهم لم يرجموه ، لأنه ناقشهم ، وتابع أيضاً في يوحنا 10: 39 "وطلبوا أن يمسكوه فخرج من أيديهم"

*لي عودة لباقي النقاط ، ولكن دعنا أولاً نُنهي من المراجع شيئاً فشيئاً ، متمنّياً من الزميل العزيز My Rock بأن يُبقي الموضوع فاتح ، لأن الحوار مع الزميل أسامة سيكون له فائدة ليس فقط للمتحاورين بل ولمن سيدخل من الزوّار على الموضوع *

شكراً

بمعنى هم لم يرجموه ، ومن ثم لاحظ أن الأحداث المذكورة أعلاه غير قريبة لحادثة الصلب ، فهم لم يرجموه وقرروا أخيراً محاكمته مدنياً أمام والي روما 

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مايو 2011)

تعليقا على مشاركتك التي ستخذف .. وربما انت معها ..



> *مرة أخرى لغة التهديد والوعيد ؟ !!*



قلنا اننا لا نهدد بل لو اردنا لفعلنا فلا حاجة لنا للتهديد



> *هل انا اتحدث بدون دليل مثلا او اجادل جدالا عقيما ؟** !*


نعم بدون دليل ، ونعم حوار عقيماً

اما عن بدون دليل لأنك بالتأكيد لن تفهم ما اعنيه ( كما عودتنا )

فإنك تطرح عشرات الأدلة ليست في مكانها وتفسر حسب هواك النصوص وبالتالي لايكن في وسعنا الا حذف مداخلتك لأننا لن نرد على عشران الآيات في نفس المداخلة




> *ومن ثم أحد الاخوة لم **يرد وقال لي بالحرف الواحد "اذهب إلى اليهود في ذلك العصر واسئلهم" (كلام استهزاء بمعنى اصح)*


يا عديم الفهم ( هذه صفة ) ، لم استهزيء بك مع انك تستحق ، ولكنيو ضعت لك الحل الأصح لذلك

انت تسأل وتقول :



> *على أي اساس اختار اليهود هذه العقوبة تحديدا للسيد المسيح ؟ ! *​



انت تسأل عن سبب اختيار اليهود في ذلك العصر لهذه الطريقة ولذلك قلت لك :

لكي تعرف هذا عليك بالآتي :

1. اذهب لليهود في ذلك العصر 
2. سؤالهم عن السبب من وراء فعلتهم هذه فهم الفعلة ولسنا نحن
3. سماع إجابتهم وتصديقها ومن ثم :
4. تأتي وتخبرنا بها لكي نبدأ الحوار ..

للتوضيح : أي مخالفة لما قلته ستعرض موضوعك للإغلاق ..

 معذرة ، للكل ، اتركوني معه للنهاية .. 


فأي استهزاء بك هنا ؟؟

انت تسأل عن اليهود ولهذا قلنا لك اذهب اليهم في هذا العصر ، اين الإستهزاء ؟



> *وعليه قمت بالتوضيح بالحجة والدليل من نصوص الكتاب المقدس بل وتفاسير القمص انطونيوس فكري والقمص تادرس يعقوب*



لا تعتقد انك عندما تضع نصوص او تفاسير لا علاقة لها بالموضوع انك تستدل بشيء فهذه طريقة معروفة وقديمة جداً 


ولنأخذ مثال :

لقد قلت :



> *[FONT=&quot]«فَاحْتَفِظُوا  جِدًّا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ. فَإِنَّكُمْ لَمْ تَرَوْا صُورَةً مَّا يَوْمَ  كَلَّمَكُمُ الرَّبُّ فِي حُورِيبَ مِنْ وَسَطِ النَّارِ. 16لِئَلاَّ  تَفْسُدُوا وَتَعْمَلُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ تِمْثَالاً مَنْحُوتًا، صُورَةَ  مِثَال مَّا، شِبْهَ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَى، 17شِبْهَ بَهِيمَةٍ مَّا مِمَّا  عَلَى الأَرْضِ *​





> ​




ما علاقة هذا النص بالموضوع كله ؟ يتكلم عن انهم لم يروا صورته في حوريب !! فما علاقة هذا بعهد المسيح !!؟

وفي النهاية تأتي وتقول لقت اثبت واستدليت !! عجبي !



> *[FONT=&quot] سفر الأولين 24    16 [FONT=&quot]ومن جدف على اسم الرب فانه يقتل.يرجمه كل الجماعة رجما.الغريب كالوطني عندما يجدف على الاسم يقتل[/FONT].[/FONT]*



كالعادة ، اي استشهاد بأي نص في اي مكان لا علاقة له بالموضوع ، أين هنا التجديف ؟ لماذا لا تحاول ان تثبته ؟



> *[FONT=&quot] 1 مل 21: 13        وأتى رجلان من بني بليعال وجلسا تجاهه وشهد رجلا بليعال  على نابوت امام الشعب قائلين قد جدف نابوت على الله وعلى الملك.فاخرجوه  خارج المدينة ورجموه بحجارة فمات.[/FONT]*



ما علاقة هذه الحادثة بالمسيح ؟ ولو كنت قرأت القصة ولو مرة واحدة كنت ستعرف انها ظلم من الملك له !

ما علاقة هذا بالموضوع !؟
وفي النهاية تصيح هنا وهناك وتقول لقد اثبت وانك لا تتكلم بدون دليل !! عقول لا عقول لها !




> *[FONT=&quot]
> جاء في تفسير القمص انطونيوس فكري الآتي :
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]21 :: كان الرومان يحكمون على بعض المجرمين بالموت صلباً. أما اليهود فكانوا يرجمون المذنب ثم يعلقونه على صليب تشهيراً به ولكى يراه الكثيرون فيعتبروا.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]22 :: [FONT=&quot]المعلق ملعون = هو معلق بين السماء والأرض فهو مرفوض من كليهما. فلا تنجس أرضك = إذاً كان يجب دفن المصلوب حتى لا تتنجس الأرض.[/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*




لا اعرف لماذا انتقل الى التفاسير مباشرة ؟

النص يقول :



> *[FONT=&quot]22واذا  كان على انسان خطية حقها الموت فقتل وعلقته علىخشبة23فلا تبت جثته على  الخشبة بل تدفنه فيذلك اليوم.لان المعلّق ملعون من الله.فلا تنجس ارضك التي  يعطيك الرب الهك نصيبا[/FONT]*​



اثبت ان المسيح له خطية !



> *[FONT=&quot]جاء في تفسير القمص انطونيوس فكري الآتي :
> 
> [/FONT]* *21 :: كان الرومان يحكمون على بعض المجرمين بالموت صلباً. أما اليهود فكانوا يرجمون المذنب ثم يعلقونه على صليب تشهيراً به ولكى يراه الكثيرون فيعتبروا.*​ *22 :: المعلق ملعون = هو معلق بين السماء والأرض فهو مرفوض من كليهما. فلا تنجس أرضك = إذاً كان يجب دفن المصلوب حتى لا تتنجس الأرض.*​



اثبت ان المسيح له خطية !



> *ايضاً اضيف جاء الآتي في تفسير تادروس يعقوب ::* *العقوبة بالإعدام مع ترك الجسد معلَّقًا على خشبة أو على شجرة أو على الصليب إلى فترة ما كان يُقصد بها الكشف عن خطورة الجريمة وبشاعتها. على ما أظن أن الشريعة قد سمحت لجثمان المجرم أن يعلَّق على الشجرة لا للتشهير به، وإنَّما ليكون عبرة لغيره، فلا يُسمع بل يُرى منظر المجرم المعلَّق على خشبة فيخاف الكل. ومع هذا فإن الشريعة تؤكِّد تقديرها للأجساد، فلم تسمح أن يُترك جسد المجرم المعلَّق على خشبة إلى ما بعد الغروب، بل يلزم دفنه.*​



اثبت ان المسيح قد أجرم !



> *[FONT=&quot] يتضح من السابق ما يلي : [/FONT]*


انك لا تفهم وانك تضع اي نصوص واي تفاسير لمليء فراغ عدم فهمك لها وانك تضيع وقتنا وانك تستحق الحظر والحذف لموضوعك




> *[FONT=&quot] سؤالي لك الآن .. هل أخطأ اليهود برجم وصلب السيد المسيح "حاشاه"  طبقاً لما جاء في عقيدتهم فقد جدف على الله وقال انه معادلا لله وصورة  الله ونقض العهد وعليه نال ما قد اقره الله تشريعا في التوراه من رجم وصلب  ولعنة ؟ ! [/FONT]*




اجبنا وقلنا :



> تجاوزاً عن كل خطأ في الجملة المقتبسة ، الإجابة : نعم ..







> *لم اتحدث من تلقاء نفسي ؟ *


 
بل تحدثت ، تتكلم في نقطة وتفسرها على هواك ثم تستدل بتفسير على نقطة أخرى وتمر وكأنها مرت !




> *لم افسر الكتاب المقدس تبعاً لأهواء أو ما شابه*


بل فعلت !



> *بل رجموه وبسبب التجديف على الله وأنه جعل من نفسه إلها (مرجع رقم1)*





> *ــ مرجع 1 ـــ* *يوحنا 8*​ *57فَقَالَ  لَهُ الْيَهُودُ:«لَيْسَ لَكَ خَمْسُونَ سَنَةً بَعْدُ، أَفَرَأَيْتَ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ؟» 58قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ:  قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ». 59فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً  لِيَرْجُمُوهُ.*​ *يوحنا 10*​ *31فَتَنَاوَلَ  الْيَهُودُ أَيْضًا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. 32أَجَابَهُمْ  يَسُوعُ:«أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي.  بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَل مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟» 33أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ  قَائِلِينَ:«لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَل حَسَنٍ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ  تَجْدِيفٍ، فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلهًا»*​




نكمل الآيات التي بترتها يا مدلس:

في النص الأول رقم 59 الآية الكاملة هى :

*فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه. اما يسوع فاختفى وخرج من الهيكل مجتازا في وسطهم ومضى هكذا


فقمت انت ببتر النص نفسه بطريقة طفولية ووضعت النصف الأول من النص 59 ولم تضع النصف الثاني منه هو نفسه يا مدلس !! فأي شرف لك ؟

إذن المسيح قد اختفى ، فأين رجموه يا مدلس ؟


النصوص الثانية يا مدلس لماذا لم تكملهم ؟

**
* *39 فطلبوا ايضا ان يمسكوه فخرج من ايديهم.*​ *40 ومضى ايضا الى عبر الاردن الى المكان الذي كان يوحنا يعمد فيه اولا ومكث هناك.*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1* *

وعليه نعيد السؤال الذي تحاول الهرب منه :

*


> أولا : لم يرجم المسيح فلا اعرف من اين اتيت بهذا الرجم !







--
كشف التدليس الأكبر الى الآن :



> *وأن اليهود كانوا منتظرين  نبياً وملكاً وليس نبياً فقط يأتي على جحش بل ملكا ونبياً يخلصهم من تعنت  وظلم الرومان عليهم .. فلما رأوه يجدف على الله ويدعي الاولوهية رجموه وصلبوه لأن اليهود اعلم بدينهم وبكتابهم ويعلمون علم اليقين بأن الله لا  يمكن أن يأتي في صورة أي شيء (انظر مرجع رقم2)*





> *ـــ مرجع 2 ـــ* *تثنية 4*​ *16لِئَلاَّ  تَفْسُدُوا وَتَعْمَلُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ تِمْثَالاً مَنْحُوتًا، صُورَةَ  مِثَال مَّا، شِبْهَ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَى، 17شِبْهَ بَهِيمَةٍ مَّا مِمَّا  عَلَى الأَرْضِ... ، 18شِبْهَ دَبِيبٍ مَّا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، شِبْهَ سَمَكٍ  مَّا مِمَّا فِي الْمَاءِ مِنْ تَحْتِ الأَرْضِ*​




لنضع النصوص كاملة :


*16 لئلا تفسدوا وتعملوا لانفسكم تمثالا منحوتا صورة مثال ما شبه ذكر او انثى*​ *17 شبه بهيمة ما مما على الارض شبه طير ما ذي جناح مما يطير في السماء*​ *18 شبه دبيب ما على الارض شبه سمك ما مما في الماء من تحت الارض.*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1* 




في هذا النص لم يوجد أي شيء مما ادعيته سابقاً في النص هذا ، فهو يتكلم عن " *تعملوا لانفسكم تمثالا منحوتا* " فما علاقة ان يعملوا تمثالا منحوتا بالموضوع كله !!!

طبعا المدلس قال كلاما ووضع فيما بعد المكان الذي يستدل عليه به ، ولكي يمرر هذا الكلام قاله في البداية ووضع النصوص في النهاية لان النصوص كلها لا تتكلم عن ما ادعاه هو ، مدعي انه عندما يضع ( مرجع رقم كذا ) يكون قد اثبت كلامه ، وبهذا يأتي ويقول انه قد استشهد بالكتاب المقدس والنصوص والتفاسير وبقساوستنا !!

أرأيتم تدليس أكثر من هذا !!؟



> *وليس بشبيه لأي شيء (مرجع رقم 3)*





> *ــــ مرجع 3 ـــ*​ *اشعياء 46*​ *5 بمن تشبهونني وتسوونني وتمثلونني لنتشابه*​ *اشعياء 40*​ *18 فبمن تشبهون الله واي شبه تعادلون به**.*​



من شبه الله بشيء يا مدلس أصلاً لكي تستدل بهذا النص ؟!!




> * وليس مساويا لأي شيء (مرجع رقم 4)*





> *ــــ مرجع 4 ـــ*​ *اشعياء 40*​ *25 فبمن تشبهونني فاساويه يقول القدوس**.*​





​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1  من شبه الله بشيء يا مدلس أصلاً لكي تستدل بهذا النص ؟!!
ومن تساوى مع الله يا مدلس ؟

هل الله لا يساوي الله ؟!!!

ما هذا العته الفكري الذي نتكلم فيه في عقولكم ؟



> *بل ولا مثيل له (مرجع رقم 5)*





> *ـــ مرجع رقم 5 ـــ*​ *ارميا 10*​ *6لاَ مِثْلَ لَكَ يَا رَبُّ! عَظِيمٌ أَنْتَ*​ *اشعياء 46*​ *9 اذكروا الاوليات منذ القديم لاني انا الله وليس اخر.الاله وليس مثلي.*​



فعلا من مثلك يا رب !! من مثل الإله !! أي من مثل ( المسيح ) !!

حد قال لك ان الإله ليه مثيل فبتستشهد بالنصوص دي !!

هو اي رص لنصوص وخلاص !!



يتبع..[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مايو 2011)

الإخوة ميتو وعصام ، معذرة ، ارجو ان يكون الحوار بيني وبينه فقط ، رجاء  رجاء ، لا داعي لتقديم أي عذر لتشاركوا فيه ، فإما ان تعلموني انكم ستشاركون فيه وعليه فسأنسحب انا لكي لا اضيع وقتي في الرد على تفاهاته وانتم تجعلوه يزيدها او اتولى انا الحوار لاني اعرف كيف يتم معاملة هذه العقول 


حددوا موقفكم لاني لا وقت لدي لمثل هذه الحوارات الصبيانية


----------



## أسامـة (1 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *وأنا أيضاً أتمنى* *من العزيز ماي روك أن لا يُغلق الموضوع حتى ولو حاد عن خط السؤال والجواب* *، لأن في كثير من الأحيان الإستفادة تكون بالحوار لا فقط بسؤال وجواب** ...**
> 
> **ولكن لي تعليق بسيط على هذه الجزئيئة بالذات ، وهي مراجعم التي تقول أنهم رجموه**.*


​


MeToo قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> 
> **بالنسبة لمرجع رقم 1: أرجو أن تتابع* *النص في يوحنا 8: 59 لأنك اقتبست جزء وأغفلت الآخر ، بمعنى أنتَ أغفلتَ* *الجزء الأهم والذي يؤكد أنهم لم يرجموه لأنه اختفى وخرج من الهيكل**.**[FONT=&quot]
> 
> ...


*


**اشكرك اخي الكريم على حسن ادبك وسعة صدرك وارجو من الاخ روك عدم غلق* *الموضوع لأنه لا يوجد لي موضوع في المنتدى إلا وتم غلقه .. وانا ابديت كل* *الاستعداد للإدارة للإمتثال لأي شيء مطلوب مني .. حددوا لي في اي قسم اكتب* *هذه المناقشات وانا تحت امر الإدارة**.

**انتقل إلى ما ابديت عليه اعتراضك اخي العزيز في مسألة الرجم** .. 

**السيد المسيح نفسه يقول "" يا ايها اليهود ليه بترجموني "" فيرد عليه اليهود نرجمك عشان كذا وكذا وكذا** .... **كان المفروض يقول "ليه هترجموني" فيرد عليه اليهود هنرجمك عشان كذا وكذا وكذا ؟ !! *​ *
**نرجع تاني للمرجح رقم 1* *

*​ *[FONT=&quot]31**[FONT=&quot]فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضًا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. 32أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي. بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَل مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟» 33أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ قَائِلِينَ:«لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَل حَسَنٍ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ، فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلهًا» 34أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوبًا فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ: أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ؟ 35إِنْ قَالَ آلِهَةٌ لأُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَارَتْ إِلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ، وَلاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُنْقَضَ الْمَكْتُوبُ، 36فَالَّذِي قَدَّسَهُ الآبُ وَأَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، أَتَقُولُونَ لَهُ: إِنَّكَ تُجَدِّفُ، لأَنِّي قُلْتُ: إِنِّي ابْنُ اللهِ؟ 37إِنْ كُنْتُ لَسْتُ أَعْمَلُ أَعْمَالَ أَبِي فَلاَ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي. 38وَلكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَعْمَلُ، فَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي فَآمِنُوا بِالأَعْمَالِ، لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ الآبَ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ».[/FONT]*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]39**[FONT=&quot]فَطَلَبُوا أَيْضًا أَنْ يُمْسِكُوهُ فَخَرَجَ مِنْ أَيْدِيهِمْ،[/FONT]*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]مش محتاجه توضيح اخي الكريم .. تناولواً ليرجموا .. ثم قال السيد المسيح بسبب ما ترجمونني ؟ " اجابوا "لا نرجمك لاجل كذا وكذا ولكن لأجل كذا وكذا .. *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]وقعت عملية الرجم *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]ناخدها بالانجليزي لو العربي مش واضح ؟ !!*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]تعالى نخدها بالانجلش *[/FONT]​ *31 **Therefore Jews took up stones again to stone him. 32 Jesus answered them, "“I have shown you many good works from my Father. For which of those works do you stone me?”"*
* 33 **The Jews answered him, “We don’t stone you for a good work, but for blasphemy: because you, being a man, make yourself God.”*
 *John 10:31-33 (World English Bible*
​ *Took stones .. to stone him .. then Jesus “for which works do you stone me ? “ .. jews “we don’t stone you for .. “ because you ..*
​ *وأنا اقول لك حدثت عملية الرجم طبقاً للكتاب المقدس بل وحصل ما هو العن من الرجم اخي العزيز وإليك ما جاء في 
*​​*متى الاصحاح 27*​ *    27 فاخذ عسكر الوالي يسوع الى دار الولاية وجمعوا عليه كل الكتيبة. 28 فعروه والبسوه رداء قرمزيا. 29 وضفروا اكليلا من شوك ووضعوه على راسه وقصبة في يمينه.وكانوا يجثون قدامه ويستهزئون به 
*
*وبصقوا عليه واخذوا القصبة وضربوه على راسه.31 وبعدما استهزئوا به نزعوا عنه الرداء والبسوه ثيابه ومضوا به للصلب قائلين السلام يا ملك اليهود.30 *​ ​ *يعني الرجم كان ارحم من ذلك ولو انه تعذيب جسدي وليس معنوي .. ولكنه حدث ما هو ألعن من الرجم بالبصق والاستهزاء والسخرية اضف إلا ما جاء في انجيل مرقص الاصحاح 15 واشربوه الخل ايضاً استهزاءا به وهو عطشان ..*​ ​ *وللعلم جاء على لسان اثناسيوس الرسولي في تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب لهذا الاصحاح يوحنا 10 الآتي :*​ ​ *v** صار إنسانًا لكي نصير آلهة. وأعلن عن نفسه بجسم حتى نتقبل فكرة الآب غير المنظور، واحتمل إهانة البشر لكي ما نرث نحن عدم الموت. فإنه بينما هو نفسه لم يصبه ضرر بأي الأحوال، بكونه فوق الآلام وغير فاسد، اللوغوس نفسه، الله، فإنه سند البشر الذين يتألمون والذين من أجلهم احتمل كل هذا، وحفظهم في الألم الذي له.*​ *القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي*​ ​ *تم الرجم .. والبصق والسخرية والضرب على الرأس والاستهزاء والإهانة .. وسقياه الخل وفي النهاية تم الصلب *​​*الرجـــم والصلب (المعلق) .. وهو ما فعله اليهود لأن المعلق هو ملعون من الرب *​​ *منتظر تعقيبك .. وشكرا *​


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مايو 2011)

> *وأن الله ليس بإنسان وقد أتت نصا من الكتاب المقدس(مرجع رقم 6).*





> *ـــ مرجع رقم 6 ـــ*​ *ايوب 9*​ *.32 لانه ليس هو انسانا مثلي فاجاوبه فناتي جميعا الى المحاكمة**.*​



فعلا الله ليس انسانا ولكنه يقدر ان يتخذ صورة انسانا !
ما الفائدة من ذكر هذه النصوص ؟!



> *
> فهذا ما أقره الله وهذا ما يتضمنه كلام الله وحياً على موسى وكل الانبياء من قبل أضف إلى ذلك بأن الله لا يتغير (مرجع رقم7)*





> *ـــ مرجع رقم 7 ـــ*​ *ملاخي 3*​ *6لأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ لاَ أَتَغَيَّرُ*​



من قال ان الرب يتغير ؟
ولكن اين اساسا التغير الذي تتكلم عنه ؟



> *فكيف الله يتغير بل ويغير كلامه وعهده الذي حفظه مع اليهود (مرجع رقم 8)*


من قال ان الله يتغير او قد تغير او غير عهده مع اليهود ؟



> *ـــ مرجع رقم 8 ـــ*​ *تثنية 4*​ *13وَأَخْبَرَكُمْ  بِعَهْدِهِ الَّذِي أَمَرَكُمْ أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا بِهِ، الْكَلِمَاتِ  الْعَشَرِ، وَكَتَبَهُ عَلَى لَوْحَيْ حَجَرٍ. 14وَإِيَّايَ أَمَرَ  الرَّبُّ فِي ذلِكَ الْوَقْتِ أَنْ أُعَلِّمَكُمْ فَرَائِضَ وَأَحْكَامًا  لِكَيْ تَعْمَلُوهَا فِي الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أَنْتُمْ عَابِرُونَ إِلَيْهَا  لِتَمْتَلِكُوهَا. 15«فَاحْتَفِظُوا جِدًّا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ. فَإِنَّكُمْ  لَمْ تَرَوْا صُورَةً مَّا يَوْمَ كَلَّمَكُمُ الرَّبُّ فِي حُورِيبَ مِنْ  وَسَطِ النَّارِ. 16لِئَلاَّ تَفْسُدُوا وَتَعْمَلُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ  تِمْثَالاً مَنْحُوتًا، صُورَةَ مِثَال مَّا، شِبْهَ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَى،*​


اين هنا العهد ؟



> *أوليس الله هو إله عادل كل سبه عدل (مرجع رقم 9)*



نعم عادل ! ما مشكلتك ؟



> *ـــ مرجع رقم 9 ـــ*​ *تثنية 32*​ *إِنَّ جَمِيعَ سُبُلِهِ عَدْلٌ. إِلهُ أَمَانَةٍ لاَ جَوْرَ فِيهِ. صِدِّيقٌ وَعَادِلٌ هُوَ*​


نعم هو عادل ، ما علاقة انه عادل بالموضوع هنا ؟



> * أوليس الله عليم وبه توزن الأمور (مرجع رقم 10) أوليس الله هو الأمين حافظ العهد (مرجع رقم 11) ؟ *


بلى



> *ـــ مرجع رقم 10 ـــ*​ *صموئيل الاول 2*​ *3 لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهٌ عَلِيمٌ، وَبِهِ تُوزَنُ الأَعْمَالُ*​ *ـــ مرجع رقم 11 ـــ*​ *تثية 7: 9            *​ *فاعلم ان الرب الهك هو الله الاله الامين الحافظ العهد والاحسان للذين يحبونه ويحفظون وصاياه الى الف جيل*​ *
> *



ما علاقة انه عليم وانه حافظ للعهد بالموضوع واين هو العهد في النصوص التي ذكرتها ؟



والآن نتجه الى قلة الأدب

قد سأل سؤالا قبل وقال :



> *[FONT=&quot] سؤالي لك الآن .. هل أخطأ اليهود برجم وصلب السيد المسيح "حاشاه"   طبقاً لما جاء في عقيدتهم فقد جدف على الله وقال انه معادلا لله وصورة   الله ونقض العهد وعليه نال ما قد اقره الله تشريعا في التوراه من رجم وصلب   ولعنة ؟ ! *



هو يسأل ! أليس كذلك ؟ وقد اجبناه وقلنا له نعم ،

فقام الآن بالرد على سؤاله للمرة الثانية وقال :



> *إذن اليهود لم يخطئوا ولم يذنبوا بصلب المسيح*



هل علمتم انه هنا لتضيع الوقت ؟؟؟

وعليه سأطلب حظره حظر له مدة كبيرة لقلة ادبه



> *لأنه جدف على الله طبقا لعقيدتهم*


استخرج تجديف المسيح له كل المجد على الله واستخرج هذا التجديف من عقديتهم وساوي بينهم 



> *وقد فعلوا ما أملاه الله عليهم وأقره في شريعة موسى *


استخرج التجديف على الله ومن ثم ساويه مع ما فعله المسيح ثم ساويه مع نص الخطأ في الشريعة ثم ساويه مع طريقة تنفيذ العقاب في الشريعة 

سننتظرك 




> *وقد اوضحت سالفاً بالدليل والحجة والبرهان والنصوص التوراتية*


إلى الآن لم توضح الا جهلك وعدم فهمك بالدليل والحجة والبرهان


لا تردد كلاما لا تفهمه يا فتى 



> *أنهم قد فعلوا ما تمليه عليهم عقيدتهم*


لم تثبت شيء



> *لأن السيد المسيح قد قال تجديفاً بأنه ابن الله*



كيف يكون تجديفا وهو مذكور نصا في التوراة :

من صعد الى السموات ونزل. من جمع الريح في حفنتيه. من صرّ المياه في ثوب. من ثبت جميع اطراف الارض. ما اسمه وما اسم ابنه ان عرفت.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 







> *وجعل نفسه معادلاً لله*


لم يجعل نفسه معادلا لله لانه هو نفسه الله بل اظهر معادلته لله لهم



> *وهو ما يمثل صورة انسان وابن انسان*


" إبن الإنسان " هذا لقب لاهوتي يا معدوم الفهم ، واما الإنسان فأين قيل عنه انه لا ولن يكون انسانا ؟



> *تم الرجم كما اوضحت وفي اكثر من موضع*


لم يتم الرجم بل ولم يتم توضيحك ، والشيء الوحيد الذي تم هو تدليسك على النصوص المقدسة وتم فضحك بها



> *وأما قولك بأنهم لماذا لم  يصلبوه هم *



يا مدلس ، استخرج هذا الكلام من كلامه نصاً في الجزء المقتبس 



> *ثواني عشان حضرتك واضح انك يعني بتكلم كلام غريب جدا*


لا ابدا ، دا عشان انت مدلس ولا تفهم فقط



> *هوه مين بضبط الي غلطان ؟*


اليهود



> *طيب والسيد المسيح مهو بيجدف على الله وبيجعل نفسه مساويا ومعادلا لله ؟ *


لم يجدف على الله ولم يجعل نفسه بل اقر بالحقيقة الواضحة انه مساوي لله

فهم المخطئون



> *يبقى مين الي فعلاً غلطان ويستوجب القتل والصلب واللعن اليهود ولا السيد المسيح ؟ !*


اليهود



> *يعني حضرتك هنا توافق أن المسيح أخطأ واليهود على صواب*


يا عديم الفهم ، اذهب وتعلم القراءة :



> *و بدلا من ان يطبقوا عقوبة الرجم علي من يعتقدون انه يجدف ​*



* من يعتقدون
** من يعتقدون
** من يعتقدون
** من يعتقدون

*


> *وعليه فقد اوضحت لك سابقا أنهم رجموه وفي مواقف ومواضع كثيرة من الكتاب المقدس*


لم توضح الا تدليسك وقد كشفناه



> *اخي الكريم .. اين دليلك على ان اللص يرجم في الكتاب المقدس ؟ !!*


في حياتي لم ار جاهلا مثلك ولا يعرف القراءة !!

اقرأ النص :


> *..فالمجدف لا يصلب كاللصوص بل يرجم طبقا لناموس موسي... ​*



هو يقول " طبقا لناموس موسى " إشارة إلى " *فالمجدف لا يصلب كاللصوص بل يرجم* " كم عمرك ؟



> *وأقررت هذه التفاسير بأن أي شخص كانت عقوبته الموت*


استخرج هذه من التفاسير حرفياً



> *وإن كانت هذه النبوءات صحيحة كما حد زعمك*



نراك هنا قد حدت عن النصوص ! لماذا لم تنقل لنا التفاسير لهذه النبوات من نفس المصدرين ؟



> *هل نأخذ بنبوءات تحتمل الصحة والخطأ*


تحتمل الخطأ في عقلك المشوش ..



> *ونترك عهد الله الذي قد عهده مع موسى وشعبه أن لا يعبدوا إلا الله*



وقد كان ومازلنا نعبده !



> * مخلصين ولا يشركوا بربنا احدا ولا يتخذ بعضنا بعضا اربابا من دون الله ؟ !!!*




هاهاهاها
 هُوَ الْحَيُّ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ فَادْعُوهُ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (65) غافر

قُلْ إِنَّمَا أَدْعُو رَبِّي وَلَا أُشْرِكُ بِهِ أَحَدًا (20) الجن

 قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى كَلِمَةٍ سَوَاءٍ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ أَلَّا نَعْبُدَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ وَلَا نُشْرِكَ بِهِ شَيْئًا وَلَا يَتَّخِذَ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضًا أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَقُولُوا اشْهَدُوا بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ (64) آل عمران




مسلم لا غش فيه !

أهذا هو عهد الله مع موسى ؟!



> *فقد اخطأ *


لماذا لا ترينا قوتك في اثبات خطأ المسيح !!؟



> *وقد اثبت ذلك *


لم تثبت الا انك مدلس !



> * أما كل ما تفضلت به من نبوءات فهي لا يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال أن تغير كلام الله وعهد الله الذي قطعه مع موسى وشعبة إلى الابد *



حقيقي ، أغبى جملة قرأتها في حياتي ! بجد !

اذا كانت هذه " نبوات " أي في العهد القديم ، أي من ضمن كلام الله في العهد القديم ، فكيف تغير التشريع الذي اعطاه الله لموسى او لغيره في العهد القديم نفسه ؟

فكلاهما في العهد القديم !!

أي ان تحقيقها هو تحقيق وتصديق للعهد القديم !!



> *وهي أن يحفظوا عهد الله ويعبدوه وحده*


ومازالوا يعبدوه ( يهوه ) ومازلنا نعبده ( يهوه = المسيح )



> * ولا يتخذوا تماثيل ولا صورة لأي كائن*


تماما هذا ما نفعله



> * كان بشرا او حيوانا او طيرا او حتى النجوم والسماء ... الخ.*



لم يكن المسيح مجرد بشر ، بل الله نفسه متجسداً[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مايو 2011)

> *السيد المسيح نفسه يقول "" يا ايها اليهود ليه بترجموني "" فيرد عليه اليهود نرجمك عشان كذا وكذا وكذا** .... **كان المفروض يقول "ليه هترجموني" فيرد عليه اليهود هنرجمك عشان كذا وكذا وكذا ؟ !! *


طبعا تعليق ظريف قد يطيح بك الى الأبد من المنتدى تماماً

لنراجع النصوص :

*31 فتناول اليهود ايضا حجارة ليرجموه. ( لـــــ يرجموووه ، هل قال انهم رجموه ؟ )
*​ *32 اجابهم يسوع اعمالا كثيرة حسنة أريتكم من عند ابي. بسبب اي عمل منها ترجمونني.*​ *33 اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف. فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها.*​ *34 اجابهم يسوع أليس مكتوبا في ناموسكم انا قلت انكم آلهة.*​ *35 ان قال آلهة لاولئك الذين صارت اليهم كلمة الله. ولا يمكن ان ينقض المكتوب.*​ *36 فالذي قدسه الآب وارسله الى العالم أتقولون له انك تجدف لاني قلت اني ابن الله.*​ *37 ان كنت لست اعمل اعمال ابي فلا تؤمنوا بي.*​ *38 ولكن ان كنت اعمل فان لم تؤمنوا بي فآمنوا بالاعمال لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا ان الآب فيّ وانا فيه*​ *39 فطلبوا ايضا ان يمسكوه فخرج من ايديهم.*​ *40 ومضى ايضا الى عبر الاردن الى المكان الذي كان يوحنا يعمد فيه اولا ومكث هناك.*​ *


مطلوب منك الآتي :

1. ان تأتي بتفسير يقول ان المسيح هنا قد تم رجمه _ أكرر _ تم رجمه.
2. كيف يتم رجم المسيح وهو يناقشهم كل هذه الفترة وكيف بعدها يخرج من ايديهم ؟ أهى لعبة ؟

*


> *[FONT=&quot]وقعت عملية الرجم *​





> ​




كالعادة " عقل مسلم " بلا عقل ، اين وقعت عملية الرجم ؟



> *[FONT=&quot]تعالى نخدها بالانجلش *[/FONT]​


ناخدها بس على الله تفهم عربي ولا غيره ،،

*Therefore Jews took up stones again to stone him. 32 Jesus answered them, "“I have shown you many good works from my Father. For which of those works do you stone me?”"*
 * 33 **The Jews answered him, “We don’t stone you for a good work, but for blasphemy: because you, being a man, make yourself God.”*
 *John 10:31-33

**took up : فعل ماضي

**to stone him : مصدر ، لكي

*

> *وأنا اقول لك حدثت عملية الرجم طبقاً للكتاب المقدس بل وحصل ما هو العن من الرجم اخي العزيز وإليك ما جاء في *


طبعا هذا تشتيت وهروب ، ولكن دعنا لا نجاريك في تشتيتك ،،
لنحضر التفاسير ،،




*"فتناول اليهود أيضًا حجارة ليرجموه". (31)
     للمرة الثانية أراد مقاوموه أن يرجموه (يو ٨: ٥٩)،      أما علة الرجم فلأنه في نظرهم قد جدَّف، إذ ادعى وحدته مع الآب. لم يدرك اليهود      حقيقة شخصه لذا لم يحتملوا كلماته. 
     الوحدة الفريدة بين الآب والابن، والتي هي أساس      العمل الرعوي الإلهي هي مصدر استنارتنا الروحية وتعزياتنا وسلامنا الداخلي. هذه      الوحدة لم يستطع أن يتقبلها اليهود بل حسبوها تجديفًا على الله.
     خطية التجديف عند اليهود خطية قاتلة ومميتة لا      تحتاج إلى محاكمة وسماع دفاع من المتهم، بل يُعاقب الشخص فورًا. فقد جاء في      المشناه أنه إن سرق إنسان إناءً مقدسًا يعاقب المتحمسون دون محاكمة. نفس الأمر      إن خدم كاهن على مذبح دنس. جاء في المشناه أن اخوته الكهنة لا يأتوا به إلى      المحكمة، بل يأخذه الكهنة الشباب إلى خارج دار الهيكل ويفتحون مخه (رأسه)      بالهراويل. إنها خطية مرعبة تستحق عقوبة رهيبة! هكذا رأى اليهود أنه لا حاجة      لمحاكمته، بل ذهبوا خارج دائرة الهيكل ليجدوا حجارة، حملوها وجاءوا بها ليرجموه      دون اعتبار حتى للموضع المقدس نفسه، إذ لا يجوز الرجم في تلك المنطقة. لكن      غضبهم الشديد وظهورهم بالغيرة على مجد الله جعلهم يتصرفون هكذا.
 
     "أجابهم يسوع:
     أعمالاً كثيرة حسنة أريتكم من عند أبي، 
     بسبب أي عمل منها ترجمونني؟" (32)
     قدم السيد المسيح أعماله الإلهية شهادة حية عن      شخصه، فهي أقوى من الحوار بالكلام، وأسهل على فهم الحقيقة. 
     لماذا يصر على القول "من عند أبي؟" أما كان      يكفي القول: "أعمالاً كثيرة صالحة أنا عملتها"؟ لقد أراد تأكيد أنه والآب      يعملان معًا، ذات العمل الذي يمارسه الابن هو من عند الآب. إن كان الابن القدوس      ينسب أعماله الصالحة للآب، فكم يليق بنا نحن الخليقة الضعيفة أن ننسب كل صلاح      فينا إلى نعمة الله العاملة فينا؟
     لقد تحداهم السيد قائلاً: "من منكم يبكتني على      خطية؟" (٨: ٤٦)، ولم يستطع أحد أن يجيبه. فكيف يرجمون شخصًا لا يقدر أحد أن      يبكته على خطية واحدة؟
     بقوله "أي أعمال" بمعنى "أي نوع من الأعمال"      هذه التي لا يستطيع مخلوق سماوي أو أرضي أن يفعلها، إذ هي أعمال تخص الله نفسه.
"أجابه اليهود قائلين:
لسنا نرجمك لأجل عمل حسن، 
بل لأجل تجديف،
فإنك وأنت إنسان تجعل نفسك إلهًا". (33)
      لم يستطع اليهود أن ينكروا الأعمال، لكنهم لم      يحتملوا كلماته، حاسبين أنه قد تجاسر وساوى نفسه بالله. قالوا: "وأنت إنسان      تجعل نفسك إلهًا" بينما يعلن الإنجيلي خلال كل السفر أنه وهو الإله صار      إنسانًا.
     "أجابهم يسوع:
     أليس مكتوبًا في ناموسكم أنا قلت أنكم آلهة". (34)
     كلمة "الناموس" هنا بالمعنى الواسع حيث تعني      العهد القديم ككل. فقد ورد هذا النص في مزمور 82: ٦ عن القضاة العبرانيين      بكونهم يمثلون الله. حيث يكمل المرتل: "لكن مثل الناس تموتون، وكأحد الرؤساء      تسقطون" (مز ٨٢: ٧). فإن كان هذا قد قيل عن قضاة العهد القديم، فماذا يُقال عن      السيد المسيح الذي قدسه الآب وكرسه لخلاص العالم؟
     بقوله: "ناموسكم" لا يعني أنه يتبرأ من هذا      الناموس، بل يتطلع إليه ككلمة الله، ولا يمكن أن يُنقض (٣٥).
          v الله ليس فقط أوجدنا من العدم، وإنما      أعطانا مجانًا بنعمة اللوغوس حياة متطابقة مع الله. لكن إذ رذل البشر الأمور      الروحية، وبمشورة الشيطان إذ تحولوا إلى الفساد، صاروا علة فسادهم بالموت؛      صاروا بالطبيعة فاسدين. 
     لكن قرر لهم بنعمة الشركة مع اللوغوس أن يهربوا من      حالهم الطبيعي، ويبقوا صالحين. 
     فإذ حلّ اللوغوس بينهم لم يُقتلوا بفسادهم الطبيعي،      كما يقول الحكمة: "خلق الله الإنسان ليكون خالدًا، وأوجده صورة أبديته. لكن      بحسد إبليس جاء الموت إلى العالم" (حك 2: 23).
v صار إنسانًا لكي نصير آلهة. وأعلن عن      نفسه بجسم حتى نتقبل فكرة الآب غير المنظور، واحتمل إهانة البشر لكي ما نرث نحن      عدم الموت. فإنه بينما هو نفسه لم يصبه ضرر بأي الأحوال، بكونه فوق الآلام وغير      فاسد، اللوغوس نفسه، الله، فإنه سند البشر الذين يتألمون والذين من أجلهم احتمل      كل هذا، وحفظهم في الألم الذي له.
v حقًا لقد أخذ الناسوت لكي نصير آلهة. لقد      أعلن عن نفسه خلال جسد لكي ما ندرك عقل الآب غير المنظور، لقد احتمل العار لكي      ما نرث عدم الفساد.
     القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي 
     v "إنكم آلهة وبني العلي تدعون". لهذا الهدف      صار لوغوس الله إنسانًا. ابن الله صار ابن الإنسان، حتى أن الإنسان إذ يدخل في      اللوغوس، ويتقبل التبني، يصير ابنًا لله. فإنه ليس من وسيلة أخرى يمكننا بها أن      نبلغ إلى عدم الفساد وعدم الموت. لكن كيف كان يمكننا أن نرتبط بعدم الفساد وعدم      الموت فيُبتلع الفساد بعدم الفساد، والمائت بعدم الموت فنتقبل تبني الأبناء؟
     القديس ايريناؤس
     v أنصت إلى ما جاء في المزامير: "ألم أقل      أنكم آلهة وبني العليّ تدعون؟" (مز 132: 6). يدعونا اللَّه لهذا، ألا نكون      بشرًا. إنما نكون في حالٍ أفضل حين لا نكون بشرًا، وذلك إن عرفنا أولاً      الحقيقة أننا بشر، بمعنى أننا نرتفع بالتواضع إلى ذلك العلو؛ لئلا عندما      نظن في أنفسنا أننا شيء بينما نحن لاشيء ليس فقط لا ننال ما لسنا نحن عليه، بل      ونفقد حتى ما هو نحن فيه.
     القديس أغسطينوس
     "إن قال آلهة لأولئك الذين صارت إليهم كلمة الله،
     ولا يمكن أن ينقض المكتوب". (35)
     "فالذي قدسه الآب وأرسله إلى العالم، 
     أتقولون له أنك تجدف لأني قلت إني ابن الله؟" (36)
     v ما يقوله هو من هذا النوع: "إن كان الذين      يتقبلون هذه الكرامة بالنعمة لا يجدون خطأ في دعوة أنفسهم آلهة، فكيف يُوبخ ذاك      الذي له هذا بالطبيعة؟ 
     القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
     v ربما يتساءل أحد: إن كان الآب قد قدسه،      فهل وُجد زمن لم يكن فيه قد تقدس؟ لقد قدسه بذات الطريقة التي بها ولده. فإنه      في الولادة نال السلطان ليكون مقدسًا، إذ ولده في القداسة. لو أن ذاك القدوس      كان قبلاً غير مقدس فكيف يمكننا القول عن الله الآب: "ليتقدس اسمك"؟
     القديس أغسطينوس
     "إن كنت لست أعمل أعمال أبي، فلا تؤمنوا بي". (37)
     "ولكن إن كنت أعمل،
     فإن لم تؤمنوا بي، فآمنوا بالأعمال، 
     لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا أن الآب فيّ، وأنا فيه". (38)
     يدعو السيد المسيح المقاومين أن يواجهوا أعماله      ويختبروها حتى متى أدركوا أنها أعمال أبيه يؤمنوا به أنه ابن الله. خلال فحص      أعماله يعرفوا فيؤمنوا، وقد جاء الفعل في اليونانية يحمل معنى "تبدأوا تعرفون"      أو "تأتون إلى معرفة". ويترجم البعض كلمة: "تؤمنوا" هكذا "تستمروا في معرفة هذه      الأمور"، فلا تكفي بداية هذه المعرفة، إنما يلزم الاستمرار في المعرفة.
          v آمنوا إذن أن حضرة الله قائمة فيها (في      أعماله). أتؤمنون بالأعمال ولا تؤمنون بالحضرة؟ إذن من أين للأعمال أن تصدر ما      لم تسبقها الحضرة؟
القديس أمبروسيوس
      v ألا ترون كيف يبرهن هنا أنه ليس فيه شيء      ما أدني من الآب، بل هو مساوٍ له في كل شيءٍ؟ فإن تساوي الأعمال وكونها هي      بذاتها، يقدم برهانًا على سلطانه غير المختلف.
     القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
     "فطلبوا أيضًا أن يمسكوه،
     فخرج من أيديهم". (39)
 عوض الحوار معه كانت إجابتهم الوحيدة هي محاولة      القبض عليه مرة أخرى ليقتلوه.






**http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/john10.htm


**



تم الرجم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

لم يتم الرجم يا مدلس ..*


*



والبصق والسخرية والضرب على الرأس والاستهزاء والإهانة

أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا تشتيت شا مدلس ولا علاقة له بالموضوع اصلا ، الذي يتكلم عن القوبة في التوراه*


*



وسقياه الخل

أنقر للتوسيع...

من فعل هذا ؟*


*



وهو ما فعله اليهود لأن المعلق هو ملعون من الرب 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*إن كان بخطية ، فأين خطيته ؟*​* 






* *55 وكان رؤساء الكهنة والمجمع كله يطلبون شهادة على يسوع ليقتلوه فلم يجدوا.*​ *56 لان كثيرين شهدوا عليه زورا ولم تتفق شهاداتهم.*​ *57 ثم قام قوم وشهدوا عليه زورا قائلين.*​ 


​

أهلا وسهلا بالمدلس ..​​[/FONT]


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2011)

*يغلق لحين تواجد روك للتصرف فى الموضوع 
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## My Rock (1 مايو 2011)

قدمنا الإجابة اكثر من مرة لكن الاخ اسامة مصر على التشتيت و الخروج عن الموضوع 
نكتفي بما قدمناه من اجابة و نغلق الموضوع لنوقف مضيعة الوقت و التشتيت.


----------

